# Gunner has crossed the bridge



## Gunners Mommy (Feb 24, 2013)

hello all, just wanted to thank all of you for all of your support through the years with my questions concerning Gunner. He was a wonderful boy, always with me, went where ever I went, no questions asked and happy to do so.

Well, on Friday, a tumor ruptured and we needed to let him go. His human brother, daddy, and I were there to help him cross over the bridge. For the past few years Gunner could not run because of his arthritis, but now, now he can chase those bunnies and squirrels that have eluded him for so long.

be at peace my sweet boy, momma loves you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Gunner, what a beautiful boy. 

My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Godspeed Gunner


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. The hurt is real. Cooper is with him playing and chasing those critters. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of beautiful Gunner, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss. He was such a beautiful boy.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss... He was a beautiful boy.....


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It's always so hard to say goodbye.. I am sorry for the loss of your beautiful Gunner.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

He is such a a beautiful dog- very sorry for your great loss


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

I´m crying with you all the way on the other side of the hemisphere. Such a beautiful boy. I feel your pain.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Gunner was a lovely-looking dog. I'm sorry for your loss.
My boy was also crippled with arthritis. It surprised me how much the thought of him being able to run and swim again eased those lonely first days without him.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss... Gunner was such a beautiful boy! 

Run free Gunner...!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of dear Gunner. So many much loved goldens lost this year.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending you cyber hugs. I am so sorry!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry. Godspeed sweet boy. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, what a handsome big red boy he is. I am so sorry for you and your family. And Gunner will be chasing rabbits and squirrels again so they better beware.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gunner*

I'm sure Gunner is chasing rabbits with my Smooch and Snobear.
What a beautiful boy! Rest in peace, sweetheart.
I added Gunner to the Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-15.html#post6189922


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your beloved Gunner. Run fast and free sweet one. Kind thoughts for you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## Gunners Mommy (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank all of you for your kind words. It has been almost one week since Gunner crossed over, and I miss him so very very much. But he is much better off, no pain, able to run and play and not have to sit down and no more panting.

My son is still reeling over this. He is 14, first pet that he had to say good bye to and he cannot even concentrate on his basketball. won't tell the coach what is wrong. I hope he can pull things together. Gunner was his buddy

Again, thank you all for your kind words


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Gunners Mommy said:


> My son is still reeling over this. He is 14, first pet that he had to say good bye to and he cannot even concentrate on his basketball. won't tell the coach what is wrong. I hope he can pull things together. Gunner was his buddy


I lost my Kid this july, I was 17 and he had been with me for the 2/3 of my life I actually remember. He was also the first pet I lost, it's incredibly hard, but life will push your son forward and it will become easier for him to deal with the loss of Gunner.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy !!!!


----------

